
Facebook tests Forecast, an app for making predictions about events like COVID19 - jbegley
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/23/facebook-tests-forecast-an-app-for-making-predictions-about-world-events-like-covid-19/
======
lm28469
> Facebook tests Forecast, an app used to gather more data points about its
> users and has no other value.

